# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء مساعدة :  اريد شراء عده بوكسات من اين اجد افضل موزع

## marocainser

اريد شراء كل من atf cyclone z3x setool ufst  
اللي عندو اتمنه مناسبه يعطيني رقم هاتفو  
او ارقام موزعين 
 وشكرا

----------


## marouannajmi

أخي يمكنك الدخول إلى مواقع   البوكسات     وأن تبحت    عن رقم التاجر المتواجد بالمغرب       مثلا     تريد   seetol box    ما عليك سوى الدخول إلى موقع seetol  الرسمي     والبحت عن resseler    بالمغرب وستجد كافة معلومات الإتصال به

----------


## mohamed73

> اريد شراء كل من atf cyclone z3x setool ufst  
> اللي عندو اتمنه مناسبه يعطيني رقم هاتفو  
> او ارقام موزعين 
>  وشكرا

  lasfar11@live.fr
Morocco 
16 allee des jardins ain 
sebaa casablanca maroc, morocco
msn:lasfar11@live.fr
icq:8262417
sonork:100:95082
tel:+212663220062

----------

